# homepage -> white screen



## constantinosand (10. September 2012)

kann es sein, das die bequiet homepage gewartet wird, ich bekomme lauter white screens?


----------



## iNsTaBiL (10. September 2012)

habs grad mal mit chrome probiert...funktionert ohne probleme.

hast schon nen anderen browser probiert? vllt. läuft auch adblock amok


----------



## constantinosand (10. September 2012)

mim ie gehts auch nich


----------



## be quiet! Support (11. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern gab es leider ein kleines Problem mit unserer Homepage. Die Kollegen konnten das Problem aber inzwischen beheben.

Wir bitten hierfür um Entschuldigung!

Gruß

Marco


----------



## constantinosand (11. September 2012)

danke auch für die rpm(volt) leistungskurven
nun verläuft die regelung transparenter


----------

